# Id-3077 Bracelet



## eZakalwe (Jun 3, 2008)

Hello!!

The fact is that the only thing I don't like much of my ID-3077 is the bracelet.

For me is weak, and looks cheap.

Someone can advise me a bracelet for my watch? more solid, and with solid end links?

Thanks in advance

Regards


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

eZakalwe said:


> Hello!!
> 
> The fact is that the only thing I don't like much of my ID-3077 is the bracelet.
> 
> ...


Hi - I agree that the O&W's are let down a touch by the inferior bracelets much like the cheaper Sieko divers imho (suppose they have to compromise somewhere at their price bracket?) - You say you want solid end pieces but do you want curved ones that fit flush to the case or straight ones which dont? - The curved ones might be trickier as getting the lug holes to match up with the bracelet can be a pain - Straight ones are obviously easier but don't always look right - The infamous 'Lumpy' is a good choice for a straight end link bracelet (many threads here about them if you search for 'lumpy') - You can buy a similar bracelet called an 'Anvil' which does come with straight or curved end links (google 'yobokies' who is a guy called Harold based in HK & great to deal with ime)

HTH

Paul


----------



## eZakalwe (Jun 3, 2008)

PaulBoy said:


> Hi - I agree that the O&W's are let down a touch by the inferior bracelets much like the cheaper Sieko divers imho (suppose they have to compromise somewhere at their price bracket?) - You say you want solid end pieces but do you want curved ones that fit flush to the case or straight ones which dont? - The curved ones might be trickier as getting the lug holes to match up with the bracelet can be a pain - Straight ones are obviously easier but don't always look right - The infamous 'Lumpy' is a good choice for a straight end link bracelet (many threads here about them if you search for 'lumpy') - You can buy a similar bracelet called an 'Anvil' which does come with straight or curved end links (google 'yobokies' who is a guy called Harold based in HK & great to deal with ime)
> 
> HTH
> 
> Paul


Hello PaulBoy,

Thank's for your answer.

I want the curved solid end option, becouse straight ones didn't like much. And I know curved end option, is worst in order to fit into the lugs.

Do you think Yobokies Anvil will fit right in the watch?? It will be possible to have it without seiko's flip-lock??

Regards


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

> Do you think Yobokies Anvil will fit right in the watch?? It will be possible to have it without seiko's flip-lock?


I can't answer that it would dependt on whether the lug holes on the O&W match those on a Seiko which the Anvil is designed for? - You could email Harold & ask him or wait & see if anyone here has tried a Seiko bracelet in an O&W?

Good luck ... Paul


----------



## chris_s (Sep 13, 2009)

> I can't answer that it would dependt on whether the lug holes on the O&W match those on a Seiko which the Anvil is designed for? - You could email Harold & ask him or wait & see if anyone here has tried a Seiko bracelet in an O&W?
> 
> Good luck ... Paul


Did you, or anybody else, establish whether the Anvil will fit an O&W as I'm looking for a good quality bracelet with curved ends for an M5 - thanks

Chris


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Bump to this ... I've got a pre-owned M4 (5513 style) which the seller neglected to send the end pieces for the unused bracelet. I could chase down replacement end pieces ... or get a better one? Suggestions solicited. :hi:


----------



## steveparry (Aug 23, 2005)

Could I ask where you got those aftermarket hands?

Steve


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have always thought the O&W bracelets are OK in quality for the price of the watch.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

steveparry said:


> Could I ask where you got those aftermarket hands?
> 
> Steve


Was that a question for me? My M5's previous owner said he put his Omega SM300's hands on it, and put some aftermarket high-lume hands on the Seamaster.


----------



## steveparry (Aug 23, 2005)

Sorry the question is to the original poster; eZakalwe.

I'd like one of those red second hands for my Seiko 007.

Steve

Steve

Steve


----------

